# How do you feed oyster shell???



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Was told to free feed oyster shell but the only one interested is my Roo. I have been feeding it in a seperate feeder and it just sits there. Will I do any harm if I mix some right in their feed? I only ask because the shells on my eggs are inconsistent


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I mix a bit of it in with the food. My girls won't eat either if its offered by itself. Lilah picks it right right out of her dish and tosses it out of the way.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I was wondering this too. Is it ok for lil Sophie at 3-4weeks old. I read that to make sure she has that especially if feeding her mealworms, it supposedly helps with digestion with the mealworms. Thanks!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I keep a big shallow pan near the coops, when I turn them loose each morning they can get oyster shell and when they return to roost they can get some too. They may not eat it every day, but it's there when they want/need it. I'll throw a little scratch on the ground near it and a bit in with the shell, so they all know where it's at.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

robopetz said:


> I was wondering this too. Is it ok for lil Sophie at 3-4weeks old. I read that to make sure she has that especially if feeding her mealworms, it supposedly helps with digestion with the mealworms. Thanks!


I'd lean towards giving her chick grit being she's pretty little yet. I never gave mine the oyster shell until they were of laying age for the added calcium. They always had chick grit then the regular grit when they got older.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I do not feed my chickens oyster shells but they have them when they want/need them ...

Just put a dish out and they will feed on them when needed.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I do not feed my chickens oyster shells but they have them when they want/need them ...
> 
> Just put a dish out and they will feed on them when needed.


That's the way that I've always heard to do it. Seperately, and they will get it as they need it. Kinda like they crave it if they need it.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have one of these rabbit feeders installed on the wall on each of my coops (only the kind with the solid bottoms) to use for oyster shell. I keep the ones in my two chicken coops full, but l learned quickly that it's not a good idea to keep the one in the waterfowl coop filled. Ducks and geese eat it like candy, so I only fill theirs twice a week.

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=4324


----------



## Jackie50 (Jan 12, 2014)

My chicken is laying eggs with thin shells...she has oyster shell always available...am giving extra calcium powder in the food...she eats lots of worms out of the compost.....need advise please.



Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I just keep it as a side dish


----------



## Jackie50 (Jan 12, 2014)

My chicken laid an egg with no shell...the membrane was nice and strong and the egg did not break when dropped. Has oyster shell and Purina Layena with scratch and worms and food from compost....help! Need ideas and advice!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirsten4chickens (Nov 26, 2013)

You can try feeding them with oyster shells for more calcium supplement. Crushed oyster shells are best served in a separate dish or feeder or you can also mixed them with their regular feeds or other food.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

When my chicks get older, I will offer it free choice, mixed with their grit. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Jackie50 said:


> My chicken laid an egg with no shell...the membrane was nice and strong and the egg did not break when dropped. Has oyster shell and Purina Layena with scratch and worms and food from compost....help! Need ideas and advice!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


Soft-shelled eggs happen from time to time, even with well kept, properly fed hens. Unless it becomes a regular occurrence, really not something to worry about. 
The soft-shelled eggs are even more common in new layers, old layers and hens just starting to lay after a molt.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

geminicowgirl said:


> Was told to free feed oyster shell but the only one interested is my Roo. I have been feeding it in a seperate feeder and it just sits there. Will I do any harm if I mix some right in their feed? I only ask because the shells on my eggs are inconsistent


May be, they're not getting enough calcium. Consider adding 2 pounds of oyster shells to every 100 pounds of complete layer ration. Mixing it in the ration won't cause any harm.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Jackie50 said:


> My chicken is laying eggs with thin shells...she has oyster shell always available...am giving extra calcium powder in the food...she eats lots of worms out of the compost.....need advise please.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


Consider feeding her a complete layers ration. For proper utilization of calcium, a balanced diet is necessary. Phosphorus also have to be at the correct amount in relation to calcium. I found this site for you through Google: http://msucares.com/poultry/feeds/poultry_thin_shells.html


----------

